# [LANGAGE] K3B en anglais (résolu)

## Picani

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai installé K3B. Mon système est entièrement en fr_FR.UTF-8 UTF-8, LINGUAS="fr", et mon KDE tout en Français. Cependant, tel le petit village gaulois, K3B résiste, il reste en anglais.

Dans le menu "Help -> Switch application language ...", seul l'anglais est disponible.

Si quelqu'un sait comment vaincre, ou alors sait que c'est impossible (pourtant sous Ubuntu sa marche alors sous Gentoo sa devrait aussi mais en mieux   :Laughing:  ) sa m'aiderait bcp.

Merci d'avance !Last edited by Picani on Wed Apr 21, 2010 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Pour te rassurer, moi j'ai un k3b en français   :Cool:   (version ~1.91.0_rc2) et le use flag "linguas_fr" est bien activé. 

Supprime-le puis réinstalle-le pour voir...

----------

## xaviermiller

Il n'y a pas un pack "i18n" et "l10n" de Kdelibs à installer ?

----------

## Picani

Justement, Tout mon KDE est en Fr, le paquets kde-l10n est installé ac le support LINGUAS="fr" ...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

> Picani, 

Mais tu as quelle version de k3b au juste ?? (parce que déjà, si c'est une version -9999, il n'y a pas le choix de la langue: donc en anglais obligatoirement). 

De plus, regarde si tu n'as pas un dossier ".k3b" d'une ancienne version dans ton /home/$user qui mettrait le brin. (/home/$user/.k3b ou /home/$user/.kde4/share/apps/k3b)

Essais de le lancer avec un autre utilisateur pour voir si la langue reste en anglais ou pas... 

Bonne chance !

----------

## brubru

Juste pour confirmer que mon k3b version 1.70.0_beta1 est aussi en anglais, d'ailleurs, le paquet source n'a aucun fichiers de localisations (.po, .mo...). Bon vu que c'est une béta ça ne m'a jamais inquiété.

Qui plus est, k3b est un logiciel externe au projet KDE (comme amarok ou kaffeine) et donc les locales ne sont pas incorporées dans kde-l10n (ou -i18n), enfin c'était comme ça pour KDE-3.5.

Si les versions récentes (1.90.0) ont les locales c'est tant mieux.

----------

## Picani

C'est ma première installation de KDE, donc pas de problème de ce côté là.

Par contre, j'ai bien k3b en version 1.70.0_beta1 ...

Je vais essayer de le réinstaller en ~x86.

----------

## Picani

C'est bon, la 1.91.0_rc2 est en Fr.

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour l'info  :Razz: 

----------

